# If I pump, will my breast be 'empty' when my baby needs it?



## femalephish (Feb 3, 2009)

I have come to the point where I feel I could be comfortable leaving my daughter with my mom for a few hours so that DH and I can have some 'reconnect' time. But I am afraid to pump! DD isn't on any sort of schedule so there isn't I time that I can pump and KNOW that she will not need to nurse right after. What if I pump, and then she wants to nurse? Will there be enough there for her? What do you guys do?

Thanks!


----------



## twinsplusone1 (Feb 4, 2009)

This is why I never pumped I figured that would be my luck...however I've read ppl do it first thing in the am when you tend to be fuller or late at night when LO hasn't nursed in a long time. For me i never really feel FULL anymore ds is 10mo and I seem to have plenty of milk for him engorgement just isn't an issue...good luck


----------



## Heba (Sep 24, 2004)

Technically your breasts will never be "empty," but if you're worried then perhaps you could pump from one side while babe is feeding from the other (particularly if your daughter doesn't usually feed a lot from the second side). An advantage of this is that her suckling on the one side will trigger the MER (let-down) so you don't need to worry about that







. Alternatively you could pump immediately following a feed - if you don't get much, you can add to it the next time.


----------



## hotharmony (Apr 14, 2008)

two points to keep in mind.

1. Your breast are never empty it might take you DC a little longer to get a letdown but it won't be empty.
2. Pump one side and not the other or pump one side while feeding on the other.
3. The pump is not nearly as efficient as the baby so for me with a 20 minute pumping session I get 1.5oz on my good producing breast but my baby can get 2.5 or 3oz on that same breast in 5 minutes of active nursing.

Good Luck, and remember also that pumping gets better the more you do it so if you get .25oz that's not bad.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heba* 
Alternatively you could pump immediately following a feed - if you don't get much, you can add to it the next time.

This is usually what I do. I'll pump after he eats and is down for his nap. I'll only get an oz total most of the time...but it does add up!


----------



## haydn'smommy (Aug 22, 2007)

I pump in the night when I'm most full and I only pump the side he's not nursing on. I get 2-2.5 oz from the 2 pumpings at night (using handpump and only pumping 1-2 min each time).


----------



## curious&eager (Jul 1, 2008)

I pump in the morning when I'm more full. I start right before the baby is going to wake up and I'll pump off a few ounces until I cannot get anymore and then I'll give that baby that same side. He'll go to town on that side proving there is more milk than I thought. At the same time he's feeding I pump the other side so I'll have a full bottle without too much trouble. He'll still be a bit hungry, then I stop pumping and let him have that 2nd side.
Basically, there's always more milk than what I can pump. DS is much more efficient.


----------



## springbride (Nov 5, 2008)

I had to leave DD with my mom this weekend for long spurts at a time, so the week leading up to it, I ate oatmeal 1-2X/day and I took a fenugreek with each meal. This boosted my supply enough that I felt more comfortable pumping.

Also remember, if you pump and DC is upset, or not getting enough food, you can always give DC the EBM! I've done that too!

As PP mentioned, pumping on one side, while nursing on the other is a great way to get started.


----------



## KangaTwo (Jan 21, 2006)

For me, I have a greater supply on one side than the other. I'm having issues with needing more than is getting pumped (unable to let down for the pump without DS nursing, right now) so I'll pump my stronger side while DS nurses on the weaker side. I do think my weaker side is entirely empty after DS is done - at least, not worth the non-productive effort of pumping that side at this point! But he has been perfectly happy with what is still available on my stronger side after the pump has done it's work. I'm getting 1-3oz from that strong side this way. The main times I get to pump are in the morning when I am nursing DS last minute before running out the door, on my way home after work while driving, and just before we go to bed.


----------



## georgiegirl1974 (Sep 20, 2006)

I asked my LLL leader this question a few weeks ago. (I also have a July baby). I wanted to pump to have a few bottles for the occasional babysitter. I pumped in the AM after his first feed. He ate a much as he wanted (just off one side) and then I pumped both breasts. I can't remember how much I got. I did that a few times a week, and I had no problem getting enough for a few bottles. Sometimes I only pumped on side though. I would get 1.5 - 2.5 oz from a pumping session.


----------



## SaraC (Jan 11, 2002)

I pump for the occasional bottle to have in the freezer. Like right now I know that I will need a few bottles in the freezer for next Monday when my DH is having surgery and I am going to leave Evelyn with my MIL while up at the hospital with him. It helps me to pump at the same time each day. It tricks my body into thinking I "need" that milk to be there so I am full. I will get up about a 1/2 hour(6 a.m.) before everyone in my house and pump. Sometimes both sides, others just the one. I have nursed all night and usually Evelyn is sleeping soundly so I know I can get a good pump session. Also if she wakes and wants to nurse I just offer her the breast and she always seems to have enough. I also try to make sure I am well hydrated because it really helps.


----------



## ErikaS57 (Jul 15, 2008)

I usually try to pump right after a feeding for that reason, but earlier this week I pumped right before bed (10PM), as DD goes to bed at 7 and I like to empty out before I head up. So I get all tucked into bed and 'waaaah'. Yeah she was up. Even though I felt empty, I was able to feed her and settle her back into bed. I got at least 2 letdowns that I felt, so I don't think the pumping hurt too much, just took her a tad longer than usual.


----------

